# 2016 Epic 23SC



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2016 Epic 23SC being pushed by a Evinrude 250hp G2 (258 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is LOADED with the following options and accessories. Dual Simrad GPS/FF screens, Uniden UM 435 VHF radio w/48mile antenna, (2) Power Pole 8ft Pro Series II, Bluetooth Stereo w/(6) speakers and (1) subwoofer w/amplifier, Atlas 10” jackplate, Lenco trim tabs, Evinrude digital rigging w/fly by wire control & power steering, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear storage compartments, transom livewell w/recirculator, (2) rear jump seats, lean post w/fixed backrest – rod holders – welded on arm rests – storage & foldable footrest, center console w/integrated livewell & recirculator, powdercoated black 5x7 canvas T-top w/spreader lights, raw water washdown at mid ship, (2) lockable rod lockers, (1) large storage box, anchor locker, navigation lights, deck lights & blue underwater LED’s.

Tricked out Epic 23SC rigged out with all the goodies. Transferable Evinrude WARRANTY good thru August of 2022!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $49,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

